# New Firefox plugin decodes malicious Web sites



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

.

http://www.infoworld.com/d/security-central/firefox-plugin-decodes-malicious-web-sites-815



> A computer security researcher has released a plugin for Firefox that provides a wealth of data on Web sites that may have been compromised with malicious code.
> 
> The plugin, called Fireshark, was released on Wednesday at the Black Hat conference. The open-source free tool is designed to address the shortcomings in other programs used to analyze malicious Web sites, said Stephan Chenette, a principal security researcher at Websense, which lets Chenette develop Fireshark in the course of his job.


.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Mumbodog,

I use Linux Ubuntu 9.10 w/Firefox 3.5.9 and the website does not appear to allow a download, i.e. the website may only work w/Windows Firefox. The plugin does not appear to be available at the standard Firefox plugin website. It might not follow the standard Firefox plugin release procedures.

-- Tom


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Hmmm, the website does not say what OSs it will run on, or does it matter?

http://fireshark.org/

.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

lotuseclat79 said:


> Hi Mumbodog,
> 
> I use Linux Ubuntu 9.10 w/Firefox 3.5.9 and the website does not appear to allow a download, i.e. the website may only work w/Windows Firefox. The plugin does not appear to be available at the standard Firefox plugin website. It might not follow the standard Firefox plugin release procedures.


You need to click "Download" and scroll to the bottom of the page to see the download link. The download is a "XPI" file. I haven't installed it but it is an interesting extension.

Peace...


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

tomdkat said:


> You need to click "Download" and scroll to the bottom of the page to see the download link. The download is a "XPI" file. I haven't installed it but it is an interesting extension.
> 
> Peace...


Hi tomdkat,

Thanks!

-- Tom


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Let us know how it works out for you. 

Peace...


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

tomdkat said:


> Let us know how it works out for you.
> 
> Peace...


Hi Tom,

I only downloaded it, and will have a look at it later, then decide whether to use it or not - depending on whether I think I need it or not.

Have you used it yet?

-- Tom


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Nope and I doubt I will.

Peace...


----------

